# hard one to explain this/feeling of loss



## jc (Aug 10, 2004)

during the recent nice weather weve had quite a few bbq's but it always feels like im split into two people...one whos at the party and one whos somewhere else,its so hard to explain but it feels as though i cant really stick in the moment,apart from the normal dp its like that feeling that others are having better fun than you and you feel kinnda misserable because you feel like you are missing out on something....i usually find myself getting restless and going out somewhere even though im at a good party...like i say its difficult just to focus on the party in hand and enjoy myself i always feel as though someone should be there enjoying it with me....i could go around in circles with trying to explain this but hopefully someone can relate and put it into a better context....its also like that feeling you get when you split up with a partner and you go to partys but you feel and think that your ex is having a better time so you cant really enjoy yourself..

ive been told my dp is caused by 'loss & rejection' so maybe this is a symptom of that,anyone know how i can try and deal with this ?

cheers


----------

